# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  ThinkPad X270 уже в Беларуси – до 21 часа автономной работы

## Labs

Компания Lenovo объявляет о начале продаж в Беларуси новой модели серии Х – ThinkPad X270 для бизнес-пользователей. Ноутбук станет помощником в бизнесе для тех, кто ценит автономность, поскольку время работы от батареи составит до 21 часа. 

Портативный ноутбук ThinkPad X270 с экраном 12,5 дюйма предоставляет обновленную серию ультрапортативных нотбуков ThinkPad серии X. Его задача – облегчить работу мобильного пользователя, не готового жертвовать производительностью. Благодаря двум аккумуляторам и технологии Power Bridge, X270 обеспечивает впечатляющую гибкость – до 21 часа автономной работы. Это значит, что носить кабель питания с собой уже не обязательно, а поскольку само устройство весит всего от 1,3 кг, то компьютер перестает быть тяжелой ношей. При этом мощный процессор до Intel® Core™ i7-6600U 7-го поколения и до 16 ГБ оперативной памяти легко выполнят рабочие задачи. Модель доступна с большим разнообразием вариантов хранилища данных, включая PCIe NVMe SSD 1 ТБ в максимальной комплектации, и ей присущи все характеристики ThinkPad – надежность, удобство и поддержка пользователей. 

В новой модели традиционные символы линейки ThinkPad – тачпад Trackpad и манипулятор TrackPoint – обновлены и отличаются еще большей плавностью и четкостью работы. Сочетание производительности и надежности с комфортной клавиатурой делает эти ноутбуки хорошим инструментом для работы и бизнеса. 

Компактность, легкость и потрясающая работоспособность – вот основные характеристики серии Х ноутбуков ThinkPad. Передовые технические разработки в сочетании с изящными габаритами обеспечивают удобное использование компьютера при любых обстоятельствах, как для работы, так и для развлечений.

Надежность устройств Х-серии гарантируется проверкой в соответствии со стандартами Министерства обороны США, поэтому даже в самых экстремальных условиях компьютер останется в целости и сохранности, а важные задания будут выполнены наилучшим образом. Каждый ноутбук ThinkPad проходит тестирования по 12 параметрам военных стандартов прочности и более 200 проверок качества.

На ноутбуки ThinkPad стандартно предоставляется глобальная гарантия. Если возникнет проблема, наши эксперты в 160 странах мира готовы прийти на помощь. 

*Технические характеристики*

_Ноутбук Lenovo ThinkPad X270 
Процессор: Intel® Core™ i7-7600U 7-го поколения (в максимальной комплектации)
Операционная система: Windows 10 Pro
Видеокарта: Intel® HD Graphics 620
Оперативная память: до 16 ГБ DDR4
Хранилище данных: твердотельный накопитель PCIe NVMe SSD 1 ТБ (в максимальной комплектации)
Дисплей: 12.5" HD TN (1366 x 768), 200 нит, 12.5" HD IPS (1366 x 768), 300 нит; 12.5" Full HD IPS (1920 x 1080), 300 нит; 12.5" Full HD IPS Touch (1920 x 1080), 300 нит
Аудио: Dolby® Advanced Audio™
Веб-камера/микрофон: 720p HD с одним микрофоном
Подключение: WiFi 802.11 ac; Intel 8265 2x2 11ac; LAN 10/100M; Bluetooth® 4.1 Combo с картой WiFi
Порты: 2 x USB 3.0 x USB-C, комбинированный аудио-разъем 3.5 мм, HDMI, RJ45 Gigabit LAN, считыватель медиа-карт «4-в-1», считыватель смарт-карт (опционально), WWAN SIM
Безопасность: модуль dTPM 2.0; считыватель отпечатка пальца (опционально)
Батарея: до 21 часов автономной работы (3 + 6-элементов, 72 Вт·час)
Габариты: 305,5 мм x 208 мм x 20,3 мм
Вес: от 1,3 кг
__
ThinkPad X270 компании Lenovo доступен на белорусском рынке по цене от 1699 BYN._

----------

